# Photos: Ellis Island, New York



## editor (Oct 4, 2006)

Some more photos from last year's trip to New York:






Inside Ellis Island Museum





Looking over Manhattan

More pics: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/ellis-island-nyc.html


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2006)

Another great set of pics Ed. Brought back memories of my trip there in March, very atmospheric place.

As an aside, the notes with photos mention Bob Hope was a famous imigrant through Ellis Island. Bob Hope's parents lived in Woodlands Road in Barry, and Bob was the president of Brynhill Golf Club in the town!


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 14, 2006)

I visited fifteen years ago when the museum was still squeaky clean.   Although well presented, back then I thought the National Parks Service presentation put the descriptions of what it must have been like for those who were refused admission at Ellis Island for various racist, eugenic and dodgy medical reasons, and returned on the next steamer strictly into small print.   The big story was how immigrant communities had built America.






Caption: The waiting and processing hall on Ellis Island, c. 1910. "The pens at Ellis Island, main hall. These people have passed the first mental inspection."


----------

